# Who can pull from Paulding, GA shelter?



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Any connections? Senior shepherd mix. Rescue will take her, they need someone to pull:


*Crossposted from another pet board:*

If you can help, contact Diamond in the Ruff Rescue:


E-Mail: [email protected]
cue.org

Phone: 832-387-2544


; 702-277-7443 




We would really like to pull this girl, but that happens to be the one state that 
we don't know a soul. Can anyone help us arrange the pull of this girl??? 

We are 100% on taking her if we can get this to work! 

http://www.needfulsouls.org/main/detai
ls.php?image_id=8492&sessionid=163c57d2fa50ecb
b534392257cd6d7bd 


*Mods, please delete as you see fit, as this dog is a mix---I figured since a rescue will already commit, it couldn't hurt to put the plea for pull help out there*.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I think its a good idea to post here....who knows when they might be able to help us?? 
Rosa


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

myamom will know someone.

try joining this forum. at one time i donated to save a GA dog. they pulled and found a rescue for him. 

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/

Paige


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, M&J...go over to Saving GA Dogs...I'll help you...I'm Mary Ann over there........


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

M&J...I can't get that link to work......


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

OMG! Is this the poor girl they want to rescue? She dies Wed.....


http://www.needfulsouls.org/main/details.php?image_id=8492&mode=search


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Yes, that is her. 
The contact info is in the original post.

If you can help, let them know. You are the BEST!
Thank you so much.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sent emails out to contacts. Will let you all know if anyone can help...


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thank you Kris and Mary Ann.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It says the shelter is closed tomorrow...

dd


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I saw on the forum I got this from that she was put down........No confirmation yet..........
If so, rest in peace, sweet one. You were loved from afar.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh I hope not...It's especially sad when that happens and they actually had a place to go. Poor girl.

dd


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

If I could ever get any of the rescues to e-mail me back and get affiliated with them, I could pull some dogs....but, for cryin out loud, no one will ever get back to me!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just an FYI blackbirdzach...in a case like this...you could have pulled on behalf of the out of state rescue. They would provide all needed info.

I was actually going to pm you on this dog too...but sadly it looks like we are too late...


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope the post above is wrong


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I hope so too, but I haven't heard anything to the contrary.
Thank you again for your offers of help.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Apparently the rescue is still looking for someone to pull this senior. Either they don't know she has been euthanized, or there is a major miscommunication going on..........Let's hope it's a communication error......
I am stuck in a classroom with no access to a phone. Can anyone call and get confirmation?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Unfortunately, I believe it is true. Here's an email I received this morning...



> Quote:I talked to the Dallas Animal Control about pulling this dog and she was put down yesterday. The lady told me that the man who brought her in as a stray was probably her owner. She was very old and had terrible hip displasia and would not eat after the man dropped her off. She went down hill steadily and got to where she would not stand or walk. The humane thing to do was to put her down.


It sounds like she was very sick. I can't imagine taking a dog to a kill shelter who has spent her life loving you. It takes a real coward...

Run free and healthy, sweetie...


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thank you. Not the news I wanted to hear, but at least she is not suffering.

People have no shame. Dropping your elderly friend off. Are they kidding me?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It's not the lack of shame that bothers me, it's the lack of HEART. Poor girl, she probably spent her last days wondering what she did wrong. RIP.

dd


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Agreed. 
Sometimes I wonder if any one gets hit by a car after they drop their dog off at a shelter............Karma is a b***h.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

DITTO!


----------

